# '07 GM Radio auto EQ ?



## jerseyb (Jul 12, 2008)

Greetings...I recently purchased an '07 Impala SS with the Bose/XM/6 CD radio. When I go to use the auto EQ feature, I only get "Manual" and "Talk" for options...No Jazz, Rock, Classical, etc. Is this a fault of the radio or is this standard on some radios. The manual seems to indicate that it should have the full range for all radios. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The other features should be there, your just not hitting the right button for it. How do you change it to begin with? Try pushing the big buttons? Or pulling them? It's there again you just need to find it, call the dealer? OK 07 sorry.
Call the last owner see what they say?
Good luck,
OH and Welcome to the forums!


----------



## jerseyb (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaggerwild...or should I say Stewie...
Thanks for the reply. I checked with a neighbor with a similar vehicle ('06) and his is the sam, manual and talk only. My wife's '08 Vue with an almost identical radio (no multi disc changer) and her's has all of the EQ settings. Seems odd that they would have the 'EQ' button with only two settings instead of the usual 6 or so.

Thanks Again.
bdj


----------

